# Wordpress Help



## Txmason (Jul 11, 2013)

Howdy!

I'm Bro. Jerry Johnston and I finally have soft of designed a better lodge website using weebly, but would like to use Wordpress. Weebly is good but it does not have a good way for me to put all of our photos online ( I am the lodge photographer) and would love some help. 

One step by step instructions how to design a website on Wordpress 

Two, how I can create really nice photo galleries for all of our photos. 

Thank you for your help. 

Best,
Jerry


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Bro. Brad Marrs (Jul 11, 2013)

Here you go.

Install

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...ioDwBA&usg=AFQjCNF1mjI1fTbblOogA_62A9KCf1aYlQ

Photo gallery plugins

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...yYHwAQ&usg=AFQjCNFaEj5w0Scw6Nj2hVJYI1QOZFRrzA


Fraternally,
Brad Marrs, PM
The Colony No. 1451

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Txmason (Jul 11, 2013)

Bro. Marrs,

How can I repay you?


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Bro. Brad Marrs (Jul 11, 2013)

Master's wages, my Brother. Glad I could help.


Fraternally,
Brad Marrs, PM
The Colony No. 1451

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Txmason (Jul 11, 2013)

Do you accept checks in those master wages? Thank you so much. Did you design the lodges website?

Do you tutor how to design sites? 

Our site is www.sanjacinto106.org


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Bro. Brad Marrs (Jul 11, 2013)

Yes, I designed my Lodge's website, www.thecolonymasons.org, which is a Wordpress site.

I'm also on the GL Internet Committee. The GL's site is based on Drupal.

Wordpress is great, and there are many free themes that you can use which makes design a breeze.

You can browse the themes here, to give you some ideas.

http://wordpress.org/themes/

Once you get Wordpress installed, adding themes is simple. This should get you going.

http://codex.wordpress.org/Using_Themes


Fraternally,
Brad Marrs, PM
The Colony No. 1451

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Lowcarbjc (Jul 11, 2013)

At some stage when you got the hang of things download and install Artisteer from artisteer.com. It has an evaluation period where you can decide if you like what it does with your Wordpress and other sites. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Txmason (Jul 12, 2013)

Bro. Marrs

Thank you so very much! Is there a book on Wordpress that you can recommend with instructions step by step? I am a novice when it comes to websites. I would really love the help. 

Also whom would I contact about helping with photography with Grand Lodge? I do professional photography and would love to give my website a make over. 

Best,
Jerry


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Bro. Brad Marrs (Jul 12, 2013)

I just use the Wordpress site, and their forums.

Regarding the Grand Photographer, your Lodge Secretary will have the current Grand Master's directory, which has contact info for all of the committee members.


Fraternally,
Brad Marrs, PM
The Colony No. 1451

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Txmason (Jul 12, 2013)

Where do I start on the Wordpress site?


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Bro. Brad Marrs (Jul 13, 2013)

http://codex.wordpress.org/Getting_Started_with_WordPress


Fraternally,
Brad Marrs, PM
The Colony No. 1451

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Bro. David F. Hill (Jul 13, 2013)

I have used Wordpress on four sites and have three more on the trestleboard.  I have found that Google is my friend.  I have located sites about CSS, HTML5 and anything else I have needed.  You can probably hit any of us up if you need any guidance.


----------



## Txmason (Jul 19, 2013)

Well what I would love help with is a step by step guide using Wordpress. Photos and directions are helpful. Right now I'm using weebly which is alright but since I do not have any true knowledge how to make a great website I am in search of more light. Something easy to follow along with. 

Best
Jerry 

Here is our website as it is now:

www.sanjacinto106.org


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Bro. David F. Hill (Jul 21, 2013)

First download and install WordPress.  Then I would suggest the following template download (http://weavertheme.com/download/) as it makes your job so much easier and is easier to use than the default ones.  For the pictures, there are numerous plugins but i would suggest NextGen.  Here is an example of one that I have done using the above:



http://www.mephgcoftexas.org/


----------



## Txmason (Jul 22, 2013)

Thank you so much for your help. How do I install word press? On what do I put it on? My Mac?


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Txmason (Jul 22, 2013)

Thank you so much for your help. How do I install word press? On what do I put it on? My Mac?

I'm sorry for the questions. I'm new to all of this. On the lodges bluehost account it has an option for installing Wordpress but if I do that it would overwrite the weebly plugin I am using. 

What do you suggest?


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## kwilbourn (Jul 23, 2013)

Generally you can install it into a subfolder on your webserver. Not familiar with bluehost, but there is likely an option during wordpress install as to where you want it located. 

You can also download some software to work with the site on your local computer before sending it to bluehost once you are happy with it. I use WAMP (Windows, Apache, MySQL, and PHP). I'm sure there is a package install of Apache, MySQL, and PHP for Mac, but don't know what it would be called (MAMP? AAMP?) This should give you everything you need to work on the site and get it together. (Although I recommend developing on a subdomain or directory on the final server, as then you can be sure nothing changes from point A to point B).


----------



## Bro. David F. Hill (Jul 24, 2013)

I used XAMPP at first but changed to DesktopServer by ServerPress (http://serverpress.com/products/desktopserver/) and it has made development a breeze.  I highly recommend it.


----------

